# Fehler beim Installieren eines CS Servers...



## Crav3X (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

würde gerne aus test zwecken ein Counter Strike Server installieren... 1.6 oder Source...

Als erstes müsste:
wget http://storefront.steampowered.com/download/hldsupdatetool.bin 

die hldsupdatetool.bin muss geladen werden, mit rechte versehen werden und ausgeführt werden...

```
./hldsupdatetool.bin
```
Danach werden ein paar daten entpackt... am wichtigsten ist die datei "steam"

die man danach mit verschiedenen flags ausführen muss..


```
./steam -command update -game cstrike -dir /home/ordnername
```

damit sollten die Serverdaten heruntergeladen werden oder geupdatet werden..

problem ist bei mir kommen folgende Meldungen...


```
Checking bootstrapper version ...
Getting version 23 of Steam HLDS Update Tool
Downloading. . . . . . . . . . . .Steam Linux Client updated, please retry the command
```

Nach erneuter ausführung des befehls kommt dann diese Meldung:


```
Checking bootstrapper version ...
Updating Installation
Cannot open output file '/hlds/server/InstallRecord.blob'
```

Die Datei existiert nur leider nicht.. was kann ich tun? Habe ich was falsch gemacht? Gibt es die datei irgendwo zu laden?

Bin heute seit 11Uhr dabei... habe wirklich mind. 10 verschiedene Howto´s durch gemacht... nichts hilft...

Hoffe hier ist jemand der damit schonmal gearbeitet hat.

Vielen Dank


----------



## ishino (7. Oktober 2007)

Gibt es denn das Verzeichnis (/hlds/server)? Wenn nicht, ist das wohl Dein Problem.


----------



## Crav3X (8. Oktober 2007)

Nein, Das verzeichniss existiert. Er meldet ja auch das die datei nicht geöffnet werden kann... 

dieses


```
Checking bootstrapper version ...
Getting version 23 of Steam HLDS Update Tool
Downloading. . . . . . . . . . . .Steam Linux Client updated, please retry the command
```

wird ja auch ausgeführt... von der "steam" datei.. die im selben ordner liegt wie die Datei die nicht geöffnet werden kann...


Nur diese "InstallRecord.blob" existiert nicht...
das ist leider mein problem...

die müsste aber nach durchführung der "steam" datei erstellt (runtergeladen) werden...


----------



## ishino (8. Oktober 2007)

Ein Verzeichnis ist auch nur eine Datei...

Schreibrechte?


----------



## TingelT (12. Oktober 2007)

Hey
ich habe das gleich Problem. 
Die Datei "InstallRecord.blob" existiert nicht.
Die Dateien haben die Berechtigung wie folgt:

```
-rw-r--r--    appdir.txt
-rwxr--r--   hldsupdatetool.bin
-rw-r--r--    readme.txt
-rwxr--r--   steam
-r-xr-xr-x   test1.so
-r-xr-xr-x   test2.so
-r-xr-xr-x   test3.so
```
Ich weiß nicht wo mein Fehler ist.Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sagen was ich falsch mache

Hier noch mal alle Befehle die ich benutzt habe:

```
mkdir counterstrike
    cd counterstrike
    mkdir server
    cd server
    wget http://storefront.steampowered.com/download/hldsupdatetool.bin 
    chmod 744 hldsupdatetool.bin 
    ./hldsupdatetool.bin 
    yes
    ./steam -command update -game cstrike -dir /home/csadmin1/counterstrike/server
```

Würde mich über schnelle Hilfe sehr freuen.


----------



## Crav3X (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

nun, bei mir klappt es immer noch nicht...

Habe auch niemanden gefunden der mir dabei helfen kann. Naja. Jedenfalls hat es schließlich mit Source funktioniert... aber nicht mit 1.6 was es eigentlich sollte...


Nun war das bei Source so, das sich die InstallRecord.blob auf einmal irgendwie selbst erstellt hat. Ein Tag Später war sie auf einmal da.


Naja... keine ahung warum. Seit dem Läuft bei mir ein Source Server...

Nun versuche ich es nochmal mit einem 1.6 Server... Werde mein ergebniss mal hier Posten und versuche es evtl. mal mit der InstallRecord.blob von Source...

Falls dies klappt stell ich die Datei gern zum Download bereit 

Ich lasse von mir hören!


----------



## Crav3X (17. Oktober 2007)

So...

Habe es nochmal mit 1.6 versucht... in einem anderen Verzeichnis...
Es hat aber diesmal funktioniert... Alles geladen und entpackt...

Nur beim Starten gibt es noch ein problem, es kann keine verbindung zum Steam Server hergestellt werden oder so...
ka

ich guck mal...

kann aber die InstallRecord.blob zur verfügung stellen falls die jemand braucht... (wenns so funktioniert)


----------



## VS-TheKIller (25. Mai 2008)

hmm ja ich denke euer problem wirt das verzeichnis sein unter linux mach die meisten den fehler -dir home/verzeichnis/verzeichnis

muss aber das heissen ich habe es extra mal getestet um den fehler auch zu bekommen aber hat auch lange genug gedauert und zwar muss ess so aus sehen ./steam -command update -game "Game" -dir /home/verzeichnis/verzeichnis  und nicht  ./steam -command update -game "Game" -dir home/verzeichnis/verzeichnis

Jetzt fragt ihr wo der fehler ist  er liegt hier -dir /home  <<< es geht um das / vor home wenn das fehlt macht er den fehler habe es mehr mals getestet er macht ihn immer nur wenn / fehlte.. mir wurde aber zugetragen das es auch sein kann wenn / vor home steht . allso einfach mal wech machen wenn der fehler kommt oder das / setzen wenn es nicht dort stand und der fehler auf trat.

Hoffe das war der fehler bei meinen tests war er das.

Hoffe Konnte helfen^^

MFG
[VS]TheKIller aka Marco


----------

